# Moving back to US from Morelos, Mexico



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

Greetings everyone,

I am an US citizen living in Morelos for a while with an FM3. I have decided to moved back home with my personal belongings. I search in the web for moving companies but mostly found info about moving TO Mexico.
Does anyone has information about the process of returning home with a small "menage de casa"? (mostly books, clothes, and some kitchen stuff) It would less tha 3m3 .
I was reading prior postings where someone suggested renting a Uhaul in the US territory to minimized costs.
What I have no idea is how to get my things from Morelos to the border and what paperwork is necessary to do so....... 
Thanks so much for any suggestions,

aze


----------

